# Need carnival game ideas for toters



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I've decided I'd like to add some games to my haunt. We only get a handful of toters so I picked up some nicer toys/treats to hand out. I thought it would be fun to have a couple of games for them to play to get the toys/treats as the prizes. I've got flashing bracelets that would be a worthy prize. I found ImaginEERIng's site with their "Cauldron Catch" and "Boneyard Bone Toss" (excellent ideas) LINK but would like to come up with some more ideas. I'm trying to wrack my brain to think of those cheesy games they have at fairs and things...any ideas? TIA!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

This one sounds fun and easy to do, but how could I Halloweenify it?

Treasure Chest
Fill a small square or rectangle container with birdseed and place 10-15 pennies within the seed. Allow the participants 1 minute (60 seconds) to find as many pennies within the time frame. Award players based on the total amount of pennies they have found. You can have them close their eyes to complicate the game if need be. You may also reduce the amount of time for older players.

For the really little ones, I was thinking of a fishing type of game where the kids take a pole with a ghost hanging from it (using spiderwire for invisibility) and have a closepin attached to it somehow. They could "fly" the ghost over something and someone on the other end could clip a prize to the ghost and they could retrieve it. ?


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Damn...I'd recently seen a site that had a Halloween version of the duck pond. You know the one where the little ones are guaranteed a prize, via the number on the bottom; the larger the number the bigger the prize? I wish I had bookmarked it, but as usual, it was seen enroute to looking up something else. I'll look in my history and maybe be able to find it.

Added in edit:
Actually it was a post in another forum. Person wanted to make it into a bottomless well. They floated body parts rather than duckies. I've also seen suggestions (if you want to be less scary) to use small pumpkins (2-3 inches). One of those kids small plastic wading pools would be good, particularly if it was repainted black (needs to be sanded down a little first).


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks, Michigal. That's a great idea. Especially for the little ones...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about a taro card game. You put out three cards and the TOT picks one and that tells you which prize to give them.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

i always wanted a claw/crane machine.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

ouija board?


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Maybe you could do a bean bag toss into a ghosts or a pumpkins mouth.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

or a rubber spider toss into glass jars... like those vases beta fish come in, there are always tons of those at the goodwill store.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I'll just have to figure out what would be cheapest and easiest to store. I'm feeling panicky about time, though, so might have to wait for 07 to do some of the time invested ones...Thanks again.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What about an obstacle course? Put pumkins on the ground and have kids weave in and out of them. Do the limbo under a witches broom then leapfrog over tombstones. 

If you have a driveway: Paint a gypsy on a bowling ball. This becomes a 'crystal ball'. The kids would use this to knock down 'spirits' ( ghost faces painted on bowling pins). You could use the real thing or a toy bowling set. 

Throwing any thing into a container could be molded into a halloween idea. I like the bean bags into pumpkins and the spiders into glass jars. Neither of those would be hard to put together or store. Use glow in the dark spiders and put a blacklight over your game. 

Just ideas off the top of my head.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I did find this link that had some ideas that would be pretty cheap to make. Plywood and paint mostly...thanks again for all the great ideas peeps...


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

its not really a carnival game but at my haunt every year we have this game were several pairs of people get a tag put on their back with the name of a horror movie character (frankenstein, dracula, mummy, etc.) One gets to see the others tag and the the other one asks queastions about their character. The first person in each group to guess their character wins.

Its free to set up and every year the kids and parents love it because kids get characters they know and adults get more adult ones like Freddy, Jason, Samantha, Michael Myers, etc.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Nice idea, Blank. I'll have to remember that one...we do monthly board game nights and that would be a lot of fun to do!


----------

